# Bandwidth messen?



## NALE (30. Aug 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich müsste in einer ServerApplikation unter WinXP/Win2k die Bandbreite des Interfaces berechnen, bzw. bräuchte ich die 

_maximumInputBandwidth
_usedInputBandwidth
_maximumOutputBandwidth
_usedOutputBandwidth 

kennt vielleicht von euch jemand eine Library, die einem diese Werte zur Verfügung stellt?

lg

--
walter


----------



## meez (30. Aug 2005)

Das ist eher was für eine native Sprache...(Nimm C)


----------



## NALE (30. Aug 2005)

eine native C library, die ich in java einbinden kann, wäre mir am liebsten nur kann ich keine finden 
die applikation selbst is schon in Java und ich muss einen ResourceManager entwickeln, der mir die oben genannten informationen liefert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Aug 2005)

Rede mal mit becstift, er hat schon mal einen DownloadManager in Java geschrieben. :wink:


----------



## bummerland (30. Aug 2005)

aber ich hab nix mit native code gemacht. pures java


----------



## NALE (31. Aug 2005)

trotzdem vielen lieben dank - hätte ja sein können, dass jemand von euch zufälig eine C-library kennt


----------

